# The Blind Swordsman: Zatoichi



## MA-Caver (Mar 31, 2006)

Just finished watching this DVD... marvelous. A remake/renewed version of a popular Japanese film based on a mythological figure of a blind swordsman who became a hero and a legend. The director is Takeshi Kitano of Dolls and Brother fame. Does a wonderful job acting and directing this tale. 
Great sword-fight scenes that are reminicient of the great Kurosawa samurai epics, and a wonderful sprinkling of humor throughout, particularly the fat idiot guy who dreams of being a Samurai that appears intermittedly for no other reason than to make you laugh. 
Wonderfully acted and edited. Rated R for stylized bloody violence. Winner of numerous film festival awards. 

Worth checking it out!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 31, 2006)

I have not seen this movie yet, but I think I have seen all of the Zatoichi films of Shintarô Katsu and they were great, predictable, but great.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 4, 2006)

Good film, good action, but, growing up watching the originals--nothing will replace them, to me. It's kind of like the Godzilla in the rubber suit was still better than the computerized, Broderick one--LOL!


----------



## evenflow1121 (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh yeah thats a great movie, I remember watching that a while back.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 4, 2006)

Yep...the large kid was a hoot!

What'd you thing of the spectacular ending?


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 4, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Yep...the large kid was a hoot!
> 
> What'd you thing of the spectacular ending?


 Unfortunately I found it distracting... I watched the "making of" sequences and _understand_ the director's decision to do it that way... but... :idunno: found that was the only turn off of the whole film. 

Can't have it all... but yeah it was great.


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 4, 2006)

Is that the same film where the big kid keeps running around the house yelling  and acting like he is a samurai?  I saw a show like that and I was wondering if it was the same one.  I don't remember the name, just it was a fairly old movie.  I enjoyed watching it.

EDIT:  I did a google search and yes, I am sure it was the one.  It was cool.  I would like to see the new one.


----------

